# [SOLVED] Dishwasher vent/air gap



## Raylo

We are getting ready to put in quartz countertops at my GF's place and she has one of those vents sticking out of the top of her sink that vents the garbage disposal near where the dishwasher drain line comes in. We'd like to do away with that if possible. My initial research indicates that it may be possible to do this IF the diswasher drain line has a check valve built into it.

As a reality check, my place just down the road does not have one of these vents. The dishwasher drain line is just plumbed directly into the disposal. My place is a bit newer and perhaps my DW has the check valve?

Are there any plumbers here who can advise?


----------



## Doby

*Re: Dishwasher vent/air gap*

All drain lines need a vent, this is usually located off the main line and vents thru the roof. If the kitchen sink is connected to the main sewer line in the house this line would have to be vented otherwise the toilet would not flush properly. On rare occasions gray water(sink water) is not connected to the main sewer so check that out.

Bottom line is,,,,,,,, if the plumbing is up to code that vent is not needed


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Dishwasher vent/air gap*

Her place is in a nice condo building so I am sure the plumbing is properly vented. We are going to leave the air gap off when we do the counters and new sink. No sense cluttering up a beautiful new countertop with that vent spud. If there is an issue it can always be retrofitted by drilling a new hole.

I think we can mark this one solved.


----------



## speedster123

the dishwasher usually uses the sink for the vent, right through the basket strainer.


----------

